# Murphy's Laws of the Outdoors



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

You did a great job. Hit the nail right on the head so to speak.
Entertaining :lol::lol:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How about:

The probability of loosing a horse shoe increases with the distance from a hammer and nail.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> How about:
> 
> The probability of loosing a horse shoe increases with the distance from a hammer and nail.


Love it:lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The lack of natural feed is always 100% if you didn't pack any with you.

The more remote your location the higher the probability of getting a flat.
The day your travel heath papers expire is the day you will get checked.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you expect your horse to ground tie you better wear hiking boots.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I like that.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If you expect your horse to ground tie you better wear hiking boots.


Love it! - With all these great ideas I'll have to update the list!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How about:

There is an inverse proportion to the amount of bugs and the amount of bug spray.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Giggle... very cute.


----------

